
Apple Crushed the Dreams of Developer by Copying Their App and Launching in WWDC - Suresh_MacApp
https://medium.com/@hisureshg/apple-lost-innovation-copies-the-developer-app-and-launches-in-wwdc-breach-of-trust-with-bce9595ee025
======
phendrenad2
If you’re against software patents, you should be against boo-hoo articles
like this too. Coming up with a software idea first shouldn’t give you an
exclusive right to that idea, either in the court of law or the court of
public opinion.

------
kitotik
This is silly. Apple definitely has a track record of killing small companies
every WWDC, but in this case the ‘stacks’ feature has been in and out of OS X
betas for many many years. IIRC they have patents on the feature.

------
oldmancoyote
This article has been deleted

------
informatimago
What's new?

